# Carbon scrubber  question



## godtea (Apr 21, 2008)

how long does the activated carbon remain effective 
ie. if I had a scrubber with 5 lbs of C in a 10x10x8 room how long till I start to smell the girls again?


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 21, 2008)

The say, on average, six months... Just keep you nose on alert.  Once you start catching a whiff, the carbon has served it's duty.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 21, 2008)

is 5 lbs of carbon enough for a room that size?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2008)

Where ever you get your scrubber should have specs and/or tell what size room the filter is for. I have a 6x12 for a 2 1/2 ftx 6ft room and it works fine but you're talking 100 square ft so i'm not sure.


----------



## godtea (Apr 21, 2008)

Alright thanks for the quick bounce back
I plan on makeing my own scrubber so all the questions were pertinant
How big a scrubber do I need ,how much carbon,


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

You're going to need a pretty large scrubber for a room that large. Are you planning on using the entire room for mj plants? What type of lighting do you have? What method for growing the plants...dirt? hydro?...If you use the entire room, it's going to have to be a massive scrubber with lots of carbon. With more information, we can help you more. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 21, 2008)

going off the specs for a eco plus unit, one for a 12 x 12 x 8 room has 40lbs of carbon and flows max of 500cfm. nest size down is for a 8 x 8 x 8 and has 16 lbs of carbon and flows a max of 200cfm... i would say you need roughly 25 to 30 lbs of carbon a 35lbs bag is about 105 bucks usd, hope that helps


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2008)

I have never heard of "lb's of carbon. Most Carbon filters are based on airflow, be cause your venting blower should be based off of your room size.

So, by that method, you want an exhaust blower that will exhaust your cubic feet of your room every 10 - 15 mins. to be optimum. hope that makes sense.

So, I would say you need a 6-8" can-fan and a can-filter 100 to be safe.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 21, 2008)

look closer next time you see a can-filter or eco-plus.. right by the cfm it says how many lbs of active carbon is inside.. a can-filter 100 has 82lbs of carbon inside it.. the big dog 150 has 123lbs.. pick it up if you don't believe me


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

You are going to need one of those big ones if you plan to fill that room up with mj. Hope this helps. Take care and be safe.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 22, 2008)

No wonder I don't ever have smell issues! Thanks for the tip!
You should still get a filter rated for your CFM you will be pulling thru it.
The carbon "weight" should fall into place.








			
				milehigh said:
			
		

> look closer next time you see a can-filter or eco-plus.. right by the cfm it says how many lbs of active carbon is inside.. a can-filter 100 has 82lbs of carbon inside it.. the big dog 150 has 123lbs.. pick it up if you don't believe me


----------



## milehigh (Apr 22, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> if I had a scrubber with 5 lbs of C in a 10x10x8 room how long till I start to smell the girls again?


 
his question started talking about 5 lbs of carbon in a homemade unit. unless he is a student at a university or has a fancy job with lots of expensive equpment he will never know the cfm of his "homemade" scrubber. i was giving him the specs of what weight carbon was in what size units.. if you notice i also threw in what cfm each unit was rated at.


----------

